# kriege mit Jsoup nicht  bestimmte Dateien



## Harry05 (16. Feb 2015)

Aloha läute,

ich will PLZ und Strassen auslessen habe schon meiner meinung nach die logisch sinnvollste Selection gemacht doch wenn ich weiter Selectiere kriege ich nicht annährend die anzahl von information oder gehen unter. 


von dieser seite 

PLZ suche Berlin Straßenverzeichnis nach Straßen - Straßennamen mit A

Brauche die PLZ und die Strasse



```
try {
                    Connection con1 = Jsoup.connect([url=http://www.postleitzahlen-berlin.com/berlin/strassen-berlin-a.htm);]404 Not Found[/url]
                    Document doc1 = con1.get();
                    //ab hier komme ich nicht weiter und brauche die PLZ und Strassen
                    Elements blockquote = doc1.select("blockquote").get(0).getAllElements();

                    System.out.println(blockquote);
                    System.out.println();
                } catch (IOException e) {
                    System.out.println("Zweite verbinug hat nicht geklappt");
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
```

danke im vorraus


----------

